# What to do with poo



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

I expect I'll get a bilion poop ratings for this post but I'm living in a place with no running water and a full septic.

The nearest quickie mart is a half mile walk away. So I'm struggling with what to do with poot. I'm thinking I'll make some ash with a small camp fire and compost it in the back corner of the yard. 

I've heard ash helps neutralize the pooiness of poo.

My other option would be to carry it and dispose it off site but that would lead to stinky backpack.

Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 3, 2017)

First of all, this is a shitty thread.
...
...
Whomp whomp.

In all seriousness though, composting toilets are a thing that exists.

I found this website with instructions to build your own, if you wanna try it.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/self-reliance/compost-toilet-ze0z1209zhar


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 3, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> First of all, this is a shitty thread.
> ...
> ...
> Whomp whomp.
> ...



Thanks bro!!


----------



## Odin (Sep 3, 2017)

Man just reading this thread brings me down to the the dumps...


----------



## Dmac (Sep 3, 2017)

bury it deep. or build an outhouse like the pioneers did.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Sep 4, 2017)

dig a hole, put up a shelter and use sawdust to cover your buiz.. don't pee in the hole and there's a basic compost toilet for you.


----------



## Tude (Sep 4, 2017)

I vote for a DIY compost tarlot indoors. I think an outdoors situation would probably not go well with the owners (cause you got it made - well you and your 1000's of crawly buddies) and the neighbors may complain as well.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 4, 2017)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> dig a hole, put up a shelter and use sawdust to cover your buiz.. don't pee in the hole and there's a basic compost toilet for you.


Better yet put a bucket in the hole (use sawdust) seal it bury it and after a year or so its compost. Or just shit in a bucket and carry it out? You could also burn it with recycled veggie oil, tho it still stinks. Used to actually do all this at a place I used to live with the same kinda situation


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 4, 2017)

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> Better yet put a bucket in the hole (use sawdust) seal it bury it and after a year or so its compost. Or just shit in a bucket and carry it out? You could also burn it with recycled veggie oil, tho it still stinks. Used to actually do all this at a place I used to live with the same kinda situation



I only have a small pile of sawdust...you think crumpled up leaves would work?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 4, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I only have a small pile of sawdust...you think crumpled up leaves would work?


Well shit try to get a skill saw. Leaves will help. Even food scraps.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 4, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I only have a small pile of sawdust...you think crumpled up leaves would work?



I wouldn't recommend crumpled leaves, unless you chop or grind them up really small first. I also WOULDN'T recommend burning it, because someone will inevitably call the fire department.

Sawdust can usually be found pretty easily in and around almost any construction site, or large chain hardware/lumber stores that cut pieces of wood for their customers. I can't imagine they'd try to charge you for the sawdust either, since they usually have to pay to dispose of it anyway.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 4, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> I wouldn't recommend crumpled leaves, unless you chop or grind them up really small first. I also WOULDN'T recommend burning it, because someone will inevitably call the fire department.
> 
> Sawdust can usually be found pretty easily in and around almost any construction site, or large chain hardware/lumber stores that cut pieces of wood for their customers. I can't imagine they'd try to charge you for the sawdust either, since they usually have to pay to dispose of it anyway.



Genius Vikes thanks...


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 4, 2017)

No problemo; I like to try and be as resourceful as possible!

Just for the record, my recommendation against burning the poo comes from personal experience...

::banghead::::asshat::::bag::


----------



## William Howard 2 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like you want something more permanent and homely, but I've found that just rotating out bathroom spots works just fine. Rains and insects decompose the feces within about a week, depending on the temperature and climate.

I suppose if you need to wipe, it's more sanitary to use a river stone and water. A rough stone, not a smooth one.

(Edit) - oops my bad, thought you were in the woods. Sounds like your in a house? I guess if you have any wooded areas with a creek that works :/


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 10, 2017)

I ended and overlooking the obvious. I sent it away with the garbage man


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 11, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I ended and overlooking the obvious. I sent it away with the garbage man



It's kinda funny that nobody even THOUGHT of that. LMAO. ::


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 11, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I ended and overlooking the obvious. I sent it away with the garbage man


Oh well, you didnt tell us you had trash service.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 11, 2017)

Please dont do this... butt...

Jenkins it.

Put it in a bag and piss in bag. Let ferment and huff the fumes. You will instantly puke but you get a 5 minute high.

I repeat... please dont do this.


----------



## Odin (Sep 11, 2017)

you asked for it... if you don't know this your n' gamer.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 11, 2017)

Odin said:


> you asked for it... if you don't know this your n' gamer.


I have seen this before...
Butt still nearly pooped myself laughing.

I sought that guy out and talked with him. Leroy... he was drunk as fuck and does not remember it.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 9, 2017)

Check this out.


----------

